# auf speicherkarte ohne "System Volume Information" zugreifen?!



## Eimsbush (22. Dezember 2003)

tag zusammen,

ich hab auf meiner Speicherkarte ausversehen den "System Volume Information"-Ordner gelöscht, welcher dem Gerät ja sagt "Ich bin eine Speicherkarte und habe so und so viel Platz"...einfach ausgedrückt 

den Ordner habe ich noch auf der Festplatte, kann man die Speicherkarte mit Linux z.B. mounten o.ä. und den Ordner wieder drauf spielen? oder war's das jetz für die Karte?


----------



## profy (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe davon noch nie was gehört.
Was für eine Speicherkarte ist das.
Ich würde die Speicherkarte einfach formatieren


----------

